# live rock question



## horsemen (Jan 12, 2008)

the local store has the live rocks in tanks with fish and you pick your rock. they say its ready to go stright in the tank when i get home.


buying rocks like this will i still get spikes in ammonia. or because it been in the tank it shouldnt ny water much at all


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

It depends if it is cured or uncured rock. You most likely will get some sort of spike. Is this rock going into a cycled tank or a new tank?


----------



## horsemen (Jan 12, 2008)

they say they are cured 


mmm more less cycled

been set up for 3 weeks now 

120 gal tank 
110 gal over back of tank filter
75 gal canister filter also with no media just useing it for water flow

50 pounds finally churched coral and 30 pounds live sand


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

If you are worried about a spike, you will need to cure it yourself. Eve though it says cured, not everything died off. I am not 100% sure on how to cure it, someone else will have to tell you.


----------

